# Fluval G3 or Eheim Pro 4e



## grumpysumpy (31 May 2016)

Hi there

I have a 100ltr Aquaone 620 which is planted and stocked with South American species (Bolivian ram, bristlenose, black phantoms, dwarf corys, marbled hatchets, amano shrimp). I am currently running a Fluval 105 and injecting co2 through inline but seem to be having a few problems with water quality and algae. Having done some research it would appear my Fluval 105 filter is way to small and not giving me a high enough flow/turnover.

I spend months at a time away from home and need the replacement filter to be easy to maintain by my good lady wife with minimum effort apart from water changes. I did like the ideal of the Fluval G3 for filter cleaning if it was required whilst I am away however read mixed reports and they seem to be high maintenance for blocking and reducing flow. I then discovered the Eheim Pro 4e+ 350 but I am concerned that the flow rate maybe too high?

Thoughts and suggestions from the forum would be appreciated.


----------



## alto (1 Jun 2016)

I haven't used the G3 (or G6), very few shops in my area chose to stock this filter, from the Fluval information site



> The mechanical cartridge clogs too early.
> 
> 
> The mechanical cartridge is a high efficiency by-pass-free filter. For this reason everything that is captured by the filter remains trapped in it. The mechanical filter has been designed so that there is a *water flow reduction of 15 l/h per day* in a mature and average charged aquarium. An early clogging could be caused by:  <snip>



So beginning with a max potential flow of 700l/hour on Day 1, this potential flow will likely be 250l/hour on Day 30
ie your wife will need to clean/replace that pre-filter cartridge at least every couple weeks (I was surprised that Fluval chose this pre-filter design - it's performing just as expected ), having a few of these cartridges at hand seems a good investment
(I've Eheim filters & notice very little loss of flow over a month; I have used older Fluval canisters - leaky, noisy, glad to have traded them in for Eheim)

I did look at G3/G6 when filter shopping last year, the display units I listened to were still noisier than Eheim, I really liked the idea of the microprocessor "smart" filter but was hoping for flow control or in-filter-heating ... George Farmer has run G3 or G6 for some years (unfortunately ukaps Search Engine won't accept G3 or G6, though perhaps Google will pull some threads up for you)    

I'm not sure of the advantage of the 4e filter - how often will you use the PC control? (I'd prefer the thermo filter option)



grumpysumpy said:


> through inline but seem to be having a few problems with water quality and algae. Having done some research it would appear my Fluval 105 filter is way to small and not giving me a high enough flow/turnover.


If you want to do inline options, you definitely want to start with more filter


----------



## Quetzalcoatl (2 Jun 2016)

I


----------



## Quetzalcoatl (2 Jun 2016)

Due to a malfunction I`ve just swapped my G6 for a Eheim Pro4 600 on my TMC 600 (80ltr). I brought the G6 second hand and I had it running for roughly 3years on a Rio 180 and on this current tank. I know a lot of people have issues with the G3/G6 but I found it to be a great filter. Flow never really dropped off (although I do like to keep my tanks clean) and the temperature indicator on the LCD display was a neat feature as it eliminated the need for a thermometer inside the tank. The mechanical pre-filters are a little pricey but are extremely efficient.

That said......The reason that I had to swap was due to a leak.  For some reason over the last few months of its life after maintenance and once switched back on water had begun to breach the seal, also priming was a nightmare!

The Eheim has been running since Monday and up to now I am really pleased with it. It`s rated at 600lph and that's running at 50% on my 80ltr. It has an adjustable flow controller (as did the G6) so if the output is too great you can reduce it.


----------



## alto (2 Jun 2016)

Quetzalcoatl said:


> The Eheim has been running since Monday and up to now I am really pleased with it. It`s rated at 600lph and that's running at 50% on my 80ltr. It has an* adjustable flow controller *(as did the G6) so if the output is too great you can reduce it.


this term is a bit deceptive, as it's a ball valve that opens/closes allowing flow to be completely stopped to completely open BUT the pump continues to operate at maximum (1250 liters/h for the Pro 4 600) .... I believe Eheim warranties their filters for 1 year, & the pump & seals will absolutely "last" that one year (except in case of a defect), but as a long term _running_ condition this pressured flow is not ideal for maximum longevity.
I was very disappointed when Eheim dropped their smaller canisters out of the Pro series (the eXperience line was not released for the North American market)

It's interesting that the G6 leak couldn't be fixed through seal replacement (I've read other reports of this same issue)


----------



## Quetzalcoatl (2 Jun 2016)

alto said:


> It's interesting that the G6 leak couldn't be fixed through seal replacement (I've read other reports of this same issue)



Trouble is when the filter failed I'd already rescaped, planted and flooded the tank. Seal replacement could of taken days/weeks and no guarantee that this was the solution! Also, my wife witnessed the leak. No way that filter was going back on.

Suprisingly the LFS where I brought the filter offered a 3 year warranty. This covered everything other than the ceramic spindle. 

I won't be constantly running the filter at 50%. Mine is a new set up and once established output will be increased accordingly.


----------



## alto (2 Jun 2016)

Great shop! (or maybe Eheim is getting a bit more confident in their filters  )

I do run one of my Eheims at a lower flow - but I can also hear the (subtle) difference in the motor hum.


----------

